# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] WTS FFXIV NA Gilgamesh/EU Omega gils

## The Azeroth Bank

Hi!

Want to sell gils from "first hands" (I am not a reseller,so you don't need to wait till I found stock to accept your order - I am selling only my own gils)

Conditions:

1) Min order 3 million gils

2) Payment: Webmoney/Skrill

3) Delivery < 15 minutes after payment

4) Trade methods: face to face/mail

Feel free to add my on Skype for details

----------


## The Azeroth Bank

Prices and stocks for now 29.07.2017:

EU Omega - 4.90$ per 1 million (20 million in stock)

NA Gilgamesh - 12$ per 1 million (15 million in stock)

----------


## The Azeroth Bank

Prices and stocks for now 30.07.2017:

EU Omega - 4.90$ per 1 million (24 million in stock)

NA Gilgamesh - 12$ per 1 million (16 million in stock)

----------


## The Azeroth Bank

Prices and stock for now 31.07.2017:

EU Omega - 4.50$ per 1 million (27 million stock)

NA Gilgamesh - out of stock for now

----------


## The Azeroth Bank

Prices and stock for now 31.07.2017:

upd - EU Omega 23 million left

----------


## The Azeroth Bank

Prices and stock 01.08.2017

NA Gilgamesh 3 million (12$ per 1M)

EU Omega 19 million (4.5$ per 1M)

----------


## The Azeroth Bank

Prices and stock 02.08.2017

NA Gilgamesh 4 million (12$ per 1M)

EU Omega 22 million (4.5$ per 1M)

----------


## The Azeroth Bank

Prices and stock 03.08.2017

NA Gilgamesh 9 million (12$ per 1M)

EU Omega 27 million (4.5$ per 1M)

----------


## The Azeroth Bank

Prices and stock 05.08.2017

NA Gilgamesh 15 million (12$ per 1M)

EU Omega 30 million (3.5$ per 1M)

----------


## The Azeroth Bank

Prices and stock 06.08.2017

NA Gilgamesh 16 million (12$ per 1M)

EU Omega 32 million (3.5$ per 1M)

----------


## The Azeroth Bank

Prices and stock 10.08.2017

NA Gilgamesh 19 million (10$ per 1M)

EU Omega 38 million (2.5$ per 1M)

----------


## mmobuyerx

got some gils on Omega?

----------


## The Azeroth Bank

Not for your price,dude

----------


## The Azeroth Bank

NA Gilgamesh 45M. Price 5.5$ per 1M.

----------

